# Face coverings (masks) encouraged.



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

According to The Guardian, President Trump is reportedly set to encourage wearing face coverings in public to slow the spread of Covid-19.  

Here's an informative article about how using homemade masks can help slow the spread, and also a link to how to make your own.  

The benefits of wearing a mask.  Here's an excerpt from the article:  
_"The primary transmission [of coronavirus] is now known to be droplet-based, and we now know that that transmission largely occurs in the first seven days after infection, when people are largely asymptomatic. So that means that if you’re highly infectious, you probably won’t know it. So we should all assume that we are potentially lethal to people around us. The way we are potentially lethal to people around us is when we speak: that’s when these micro droplets get ejected up to six feet.  If you’re speaking, and you put a couple of layers of cotton or paper towel in front of your mouth, the droplets go into that and not into the face of the person you’re speaking to. That’s why masks dramatically help reduce the spread of the virus."_

And then here's the link to how to make your own masks.  It's a DIY recipe that actually using various cloths and paper towels requiring no tools other than a pair of scissors.

Making a homemade mask


----------



## Judycat (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't you have to wear a mask to make a mask? What a conundrum.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Don't you have to wear a mask to make a mask? What a conundrum.


Why would you have to? 

If you don’t already have everything on hand (and who doesn’t have an old tee shirt and pair of socks they’d be willing to sacrifice?) then as long as you leave the supplies in the sun or spray them down with alcohol or run them through the wash first you’re gonna be fine


----------



## Judycat (Apr 3, 2020)

It's just every time I see a picture of someone making masks, they are wearing a mask. I'll wait until I can get one at the Dollar Store for a dollar.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2020)

Good stuff.

I'm going to experiment with option two.  I may even plug in the flat iron!

IMO this type of video is very important for the average person that may not have the money, time or tools available to purchase or create a more elaborate mask.

Once the virus is gone the bandana style mask could be helpful for carpenters, DIY folks, campers, that need the quick temporary protection of a dust mask.

Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2020)

I think we all need face masks and should have been told that from the beginning.  Look at Asia and how they are all wearing masks--they are smart!  I just bought a few scarves I'm going to put around my face and head when I go out.   I hope to get them tomorrow.  

Everyone should get them...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 3, 2020)

My wife is taking this seriously, and being quite an "artisan" with her sewing hobbies, she found a UTube video this morning, and is right now working on making us a couple of nice masks.  By Suppertime, she will probably have a couple of nice ornate, and effective masks for us.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2020)

I made the bandana style mask using a single full-sized sheet of paper towel folded into thirds and it would be fine for a quick trip to the market.

I did swap out the two rubber bands for two loops of kitchen twine.

Now if I could figure out how to keep my glasses from fogging up everything would be fine.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Now if I could figure out how to keep my glasses from fogging up everything would be fine.


That's a big problems and I haven't yet met anyone who wears glasses, as I do, who can solve it.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2020)

I've made a couple this week. ...   One is with an old  white cotton t-shirt.    and the other one is a neck scarf meant as a dog fashion statement.  
It has a velcro closure that goes around my head just right.   
... ps.  both look very homemade.  hehe

Wonder when the time will come when the  average person can just go online and buy some of the  disposable ones?


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

Judycat said:


> It's just every time I see a picture of someone making masks, they are wearing a mask. I'll wait until I can get one at the Dollar Store for a dollar.


Really?  

Ok well that’s definitely not my choice.  I have no idea how many have touched the masks who have been exposed or infected, how long ago, and no control over that anyway.  I’d much prefer to use items that I am in complete control of.


----------



## win231 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Really?
> 
> Ok well that’s definitely not my choice.  I have no idea how many have touched the masks who have been exposed or infected, how long ago, and no control over that anyway.  I’d much prefer to use items that I am in complete control of.


Nice to read a post from a thinking person.  As I walked into a small store, an employee was handing out masks.  I just ignored her.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Really?
> 
> Ok well that’s definitely not my choice.  I have no idea how many have touched the masks who have been exposed or infected, how long ago, and no control over that anyway.  I’d much prefer to use items that I am in complete control of.


I worked in the apparel industry for over 40 years.  Throughout that time I observed a majority of professional sewers wearing masks to protect their lungs from fabric dust and the chemicals used to finish fabrics.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I made the bandana style mask using a single full-sized sheet of paper towel folded into thirds and it would be fine for a quick trip to the market.
> 
> I did swap out the two rubber bands for two loops of kitchen twine.
> 
> Now if I could figure out how to keep my glasses from fogging up everything would be fine.


I wear glasses all the time too and realize the fogging.  Bea, I just ordered this from Amazon and it didn't cost that much:

Face shield


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I worked in the apparel industry for over 40 years.  Throughout that time I observed a majority of professional sewers wearing masks to protect their lungs from fabric dust and the chemicals used to finish fabrics.


Oh ok! That makes perfect sense. It seemed that the poster was implying that the purchased masks were somehow safer than homemade ones because the sewers were wearing masks. Perhaps I misunderstood


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I wear glasses all the time too and realize the fogging.  Bea, I just ordered this from Amazon and it didn't cost that much:
> 
> Face shield



What did they give you as a delivery date @Ruthanne?   ... It shows after *May 22nd* from what I'm reading,  same as the disposable masks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2020)

^^^  she wearing a scouring sponge?     .... I thought my ideas were goofy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> What did they give you as a delivery date @Ruthanne?   ... It shows after *May 22nd* from what I'm reading,  same as the disposable masks.


@Bonnie  Yes, it does say that from Amazon but the company claims that it will be delivered sooner.  If you look at the details below the face shield it says it will be delivered earlier than Amazon says.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 3, 2020)

Wearing part of an old t-shirt over my face should work. Maybe an old sock will be even better. Thanks.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Wearing part of an old t-shirt over my face should work. *Maybe an old sock will be even better*. Thanks.


I did.  I laughed out loud.  Thanks!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 3, 2020)

*A friend in Virginia messaged me that she is making a bunch of masks, and I am on her list if people getting some. Until I get them, just call me bandana face

*


----------



## Pepper (Apr 4, 2020)

@Marie5656 
You look ready to rob a Stagecoach!


----------



## Ronni (Apr 4, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *A friend in Virginia messaged me that she is making a bunch of masks, and I am on her list if people getting some. Until I get hem, just call me bandana face
> 
> View attachment 97934*


I love this!!!


----------



## Manatee (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a box of Curad masks on my desk here and was surprised to see they have an expiration date on them.  They are sealed in individual packets, so I don't understand why they would expire?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2020)

Manatee said:


> I have a box of Curad masks on my desk here and was surprised to see they have an expiration date on them.  They are sealed in individual packets, so I don't understand why they would expire?


So that you'll throw them out and purchase more.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> So that you'll throw them out and purchase more.


Correct......


----------



## win231 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> According to The Guardian, President Trump is reportedly set to encourage wearing face coverings in public to slow the spread of Covid-19.
> 
> Here's an informative article about how using homemade masks can help slow the spread, and also a link to how to make your own.
> 
> ...


Interesting that during his mask-recommending speech, Trump said "It's voluntary, not mandatory; _I won't be wearing a mask_." He didn't say why he won't wear one.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> Interesting that during his mask-recommending speech, Trump said "It's voluntary, not mandatory; _I won't be wearing a mask_." He didn't say why he won't wear one.


I know. I caught that too.  At this time in the evolution of the virus, I’m not sure that’s the best example to be setting for the nation.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I've made a couple this week. ...   One is with an old  white cotton t-shirt.    and the other one is a neck scarf meant as a dog fashion statement.
> It has a velcro closure that goes around my head just right.
> ... ps.  both look very homemade.  hehe
> 
> Wonder when the time will come when the  average person can just go online and buy some of the  disposable ones?


I bought some on amazon, dust masks, not medical.  But you can use them and throw them away. Deliver is end of April, just in time for the May shutdown


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Manatee said:


> I have a box of Curad masks on my desk here and was surprised to see they have an expiration date on them.  They are sealed in individual packets, so I don't understand why they would expire?


So you will buy more


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 5, 2020)

Manatee said:


> I have a box of Curad masks on my desk here and was surprised to see they have an expiration date on them.  They are sealed in individual packets, so I don't understand why they would expire?



Probably because after enough time the rubber band becomes brittle and will break. I doubt the mask itself is a problem but I guess it's possible the fibers break down? But it seems like that would take a really long time.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 5, 2020)

I made a quick run to the grocery store this morning....before our State "stay at home" directives take place starting tomorrow.  I wore the nice home made mask my wife made a couple of days ago, and noticed several people also wearing masks.  This is a very rural area, with minimal exposure to this virus, but it is good to see that even our locals are taking this illness seriously.  There has just been 1 case reported in our county, and I hope it stays that way....especially in light of the Surgeon Generals warning that this next week or two may be the worst, so far.

https://www.boston.com/news/nationa...l-jerome-adams-meet-the-press-interview-video


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2020)

Here's more info on masks.











https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2020/4/1/21203241/coronavirus-diy-face-mask-homemade-tutorials


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 5, 2020)

I have some masks left over from my sister's fight with cancer but still considering making or getting a few more. 

I read an article recently that tee shirt material was too thin and loose knit to work well as a mask...I want to check into that and watch the DIY videos too.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> So you will buy more


Alabama recently received a shipment of 5,000 masks that were dry rotted. They had an expiration date back about 8-10 years ago.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I think we all need face masks and should have been told that from the beginning.  Look at Asia and how they are all wearing masks--they are smart!  I just bought a few scarves I'm going to put around my face and head when I go out.   I hope to get them tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone should get them...


Lot of big cities in Asia have very bad pollution problems and people there wear them a lot, before the virus. The virus seems to be helping a lot with the pollution in a lot of Asian cities with businesses shut down and almost no vehicles on the roads.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

I know that wool is anti-bacterial. I don't know if that means it will protect you, but I have knitted myself a cowl. I can wear it round my neck and pull it up or down as necessary.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 6, 2020)

I liked the video about using a tee shirt with a pocket in it to hold a paper towel as a filter.  Can't help but laugh and wonder if the small, thin pads would also work in the pockets.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Suzy623 said:


> Alabama recently received a shipment of 5,000 masks that were dry rotted. They had an expiration date back about 8-10 years ago.


Who sent the shipment?


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a home-made mask, and now when I wear it I feel an almost overwhelming urge to fight crime, like my old radio hero _The Shadow.  _Now I need a dramatic hat and cape.  Too bad the mask causes my glasses to steam up; if the virus doesn’t get me, blundering into things will.  _The Shadow _doesn’t wear glasses; he must have had laser surgery. — Ahh well!   Wear your masks, and remember that _“The weed of crime bears bitter fruit!_”


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 6, 2020)

Material, material, material!! The 95 masks are made from *nonwoven* fabric.  A teabag is an example of the nonwoven material. I think felt is also nonwoven. That means the threads are fused or bonded mechanically or by heat or by chemicals infused in to the fabric to form a shield. Any mask you make with a cloth is knitted or weaved and not effective but better than nothing. So like buying bed sheets you need to consider a very high thread count if you choose to make your own. If you chose to go that route you are better off using a t-shirt.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 6, 2020)

Manatee said:


> I have a box of Curad masks on my desk here and was surprised to see they have an expiration date on them.  They are sealed in individual packets, so I don't understand why they would expire?


Hope this helps:
Yes, surgical *masks* *do* *expire*. The unused disposable surgical *masks* are valid for about three years from the date of the manufacture and they should be not opened and are stored properly. If they are opened, you must dispose of them after three months as the medical component of the *face* *masks* might break down and lose their effectiveness.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Hope this helps:
> Yes, surgical *masks* *do* *expire*. The unused disposable surgical *masks* are valid for about three years from the date of the manufacture and they should be not opened and are stored properly. If they are opened, you must dispose of them after three months as the medical component of the *face* *masks* might break down and lose their effectiveness.


Yup, I don’t understand the difference.  Does cleaning the medical masks make the medical component break down?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

Suzy623 said:


> Lot of big cities in Asia have very bad pollution problems and people there wear them a lot, before the virus. The virus seems to be helping a lot with the pollution in a lot of Asian cities with businesses shut down and almost no vehicles on the roads.


But I think they also have bugs going around a lot there, too.  The news clips I saw were recent.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Hope this helps:
> Yes, surgical *masks* *do* *expire*. The unused disposable surgical *masks* are valid for about three years from the date of the manufacture and they should be not opened and are stored properly. If they are opened, you must dispose of them after three months as the medical component of the *face* *masks* might break down and lose their effectiveness.


Agree ! Fibers decompose even when not using them. Once using them, the wetness of your breath breaks them down as would spraying anything liquid on them. 
https://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-blog/2009/10/14/n95/


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 6, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I know that wool is anti-bacterial. I don't know if that means it will protect you, but I have knitted myself a cowl. I can wear it round my neck and pull it up or down as necessary.



Interesting, never knew that about wool, but this is a virus, not a bacteria so I wouldn't rely on it being any help.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Who sent the shipment?


Pretty sure they came from China


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Interesting, never knew that about wool, but this is a virus, not a bacteria so I wouldn't rely on it being any help.


I am allergic to wool, lots of people are.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2020)

Another interesting mask observation (besides Trump saying he won't wear a mask):
Yesterday, the mayor of Costa Mesa, CA (Katrina Foley) was outside a restaurant, being interviewed with several other people.  The restaurant was being used to provide food for medical, police & fire personnel.  She was not wearing a mask & neither was anyone else.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> Another interesting mask observation (besides Trump saying he won't wear a mask):
> Yesterday, the mayor of Costa Mesa, CA (Katrina Foley) was outside a restaurant, being interviewed with several other people.  The restaurant was being used to provide food for medical, police & fire personnel.  She was not wearing a mask & neither was anyone else.


Great minds thinking alike in action.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2020)

Gov. Newsom is giving a live update now (12 noon).  He's outside (where we're told to wear masks).  He's not wearing a mask.  Neither is anyone else around him.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Who sent the shipment?


Federal government. I believe it was part of the huge number that was divided and sent to States with small number of cases for the peak we're looking to come. I wonder if it was a case of rotating stock in the Federal stockpile. Don't know.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> But I think they also have bugs going around a lot there, too.  The news clips I saw were recent.


I didn't know that. I was under the impression they were primarily worn because the pollution was so bad. That was before the virus outbreak. Now they wear them because of the virus.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 6, 2020)

Suzy623 said:


> I liked the video about using a tee shirt with a pocket in it to hold a paper towel as a filter.  Can't help but laugh and wonder if the small, thin pads would also work in the pockets.


I watched some of the mask videos last night. They can be made out of sanitary napkins, disposable diapers, specific air conditioner filters and even bras. I was amazed and amused.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

Suzy623 said:


> I watched some of the mask videos last night. They can be made out of sanitary napkins, disposable diapers, specific air conditioner filters and even bras. I was amazed and amused.


I'd say no thanks to wearing those materials...


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, I don’t understand the difference.  Does cleaning the medical masks make the medical component break down?


I read and I am not saying it is the truth but the moisture we expel while wearing them eventually renders them ineffective after a day. But now we are seeing them being reused by healthcare personnel due to lack of replacements. So your guess is as good as mine but I would avoid washing them with water but again I am no authority.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I read and I am not saying it is the truth but the moisture we expel while wearing them eventually renders them ineffective after a day. But now we are seeing them being reused by healthcare personnel due to lack of replacements. So your guess is as good as mine but I would avoid washing them with water but again I am no authority.


I wipe mine down with a wipe, I’m sure that’s what health care workers do as well.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


>


I just tried this method and it was good, but the ends didn't stay together very well at all.  I followed the bandana instructions on this video, where the guy made more simple folds, in half, then in half again before adding rubberbands.  It seems to hold together better, something that you can put in your pocket and take it out without it coming apart.  

I haven't been wearing masks, because I haven't been close to any people.  I will definitely wear one if I have to go into a store or into a building where people are.  I have white masks that my husband uses for dust masks in the garage, but I wanted something more comfortable....and not white.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's the one my wife has been making, and they seem to work quite well..

https://sweetredpoppy.com/how-to-sew-a-surgical-face-mask/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just tried this method and it was good, but the ends didn't stay together very well at all.



I had a similar problem so I tucked a small paperclip over the ends of the bandana on the inside of the mask where it does not show.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2020)

I was out today.  No one was wearing a mask or gloves except me.  not for me to judge.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 14, 2020)

I made some masks for a family in NYC. Went to the post office to mail them. It was like being in a room full of well mannered, social distancing back robbers. LOL! We also dropped off some puzzles we've done at a friend's house. Front porch. We all wore masks. Crazy times.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2020)

Today I was supposed to take my car in to get a new bumper cover. The part was ordered and the appointment set with a rental car in place. 

Before going I cleaned the inside and outside of my car extra well. There was no letter sent  on how this business  was dealing with the pandemic so I didn’t know what to expect. I left with a scarf, mask  and a few sets of gloves. 

When I got there, the first thing I noticed was a man standing a foot in front of a woman with a contract to sign. There were no gloves or masks being worn at all. Someone came out of the office with a clipboard in hand waiting for me to sign it. Apparently I had to wait for the rental car because someone else had it. 

Anyway, I left. Getting this fixed definitely isn’t essential. Somehow I felt obligated to go in and get this done since they ordered the bumper cover part for me but the part was ordered  before this pandemic. I don’t feel bad either. Some info should have been sent informing customers of what to expect.

It’s not info about masks but I don’t know where to put this.

Edit: I suppose as long as I’m protected it shouldn’t matter what they are doing. Right?

I didn’t take spray with me to clean the rental car I was leaving with but forgot I had gloves. I guess I panicked. 
It’s going in on Monday.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2020)

I need to get my dog his year's supply of Heartworm medicine at the vets, I made an appointment for next week.  I tried to limit contact by asking if I could get the meds without having him there for bloodwork.  They said it was mandatory, since he was tested two years ago for Heartworm, and even though he takes the meds every month of the year, it didn't matter.  They are not letting anyone in the building, doing everything in the parking lot.

Sooo, I'm going to go there next Wednesday, call them from my car in the parking lot.  A tech will come out and get my dog, take him in for the blood test, then bring him back out with the meds.  @Ronni had to do something similar with her dog.  They said the HeartGuard he's been getting for years is on order, so hopefully it will be there when I take him in, the option was to use a brand he never had before.

Then, I'm supposed to call into the vet office from my car, give them my credit card info over the phone to pay for the visit.  Everything is more of a hassle now due to the pandemic, but I understand that.  I already told my husband that I'll be wearing my homemade mask that day, and probably a pair of nitrile gloves, since the tech has to give me the meds and get the dog in and out.  My boy is going to wonder why I'm letting a stranger take him, he's never been anywhere without me....but I made the appointment with the vet who knows him and they really like each other....so the stress, if there, won't last too long (for him anyway ).

I will also put on his vacation collar and use a different leash, since they will be touching those things, when I get him back home, they will go into the garage for a few days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Edit: I suppose as long as I’m protected it shouldn’t matter what they are doing. Right?
> 
> I didn’t take spray with me to clean the rental car I was leaving with and forgot I had gloves. I guess I panicked.
> It’s going in on Monday.


You did good Keesha, we can only do our best to take care of ourselves.  Honestly, if they wore a mask it would be better, but their gloves, if they touched a lot of things or people anyway, would be infected.  I would definitely clean the rental before using it again, maybe open all the windows and air it out too....good luck!


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2020)

A few people wear masks where I live but many don't. I actually got into Walgreens today without one! Some of the store employees were wearing masks and some not. I'd prefer not to wear one because it's getting warm and would be so uncomfortable, plus I have to talk and it's hard to understand people talking behind a mask.

My mom wears one now, but dislikes it because it's too hot for her and hurts her nose from when she fractured all of her facial bones in February.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> You did good Keesha, we can only do our best to take care of ourselves.  Honestly, if they wore a mask it would be better, but their gloves, if they touched a lot of things or people anyway, would be infected.  I would definitely clean the rental before using it again, maybe open all the windows and air it out too....good luck!


Thanks Seabreeze. The mechanic who came out to get the cars was completely suited up. My husband suggested I call first to ask what to expect but I ignored his good suggestion but now I know what to expect. I go in, sign a contract, wait for the rental. Leave my car key and then spray down the rental car before I drive away but keep the gloves on. 

My hats off to ALL those who are service providers and care givers. It’s beyond courageous. It’s extraordinary.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I think we all need face masks and should have been told that from the beginning.  Look at Asia and how they are all wearing masks--they are smart!  I just bought a few scarves I'm going to put around my face and head when I go out.   I hope to get them tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone should get them...


Today, Gov. DeWine indicated in his press briefing that before we start re-opening businesses, they will have to comply with orders for all employees who come back to be wearing masks for a long, long time - thought being that the virus won't really be 'gone' until there is wide-spread testing and a vaccine, which could take over a year.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)

They don't have to tell me twice!


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 15, 2020)

win231 said:


> Another interesting mask observation (besides Trump saying he won't wear a mask):
> Yesterday, the mayor of Costa Mesa, CA (Katrina Foley) was outside a restaurant, being interviewed with several other people.  The restaurant was being used to provide food for medical, police & fire personnel.  She was not wearing a mask & neither was anyone else.


Do as I say, not as I do


----------



## Red Cinders (Apr 15, 2020)

SeaBreeze, I had to take my dog to the vet last week, and it was very similar to what you described.  It went really well with the only bad thing being I had to wait in the car for well over an hour while they were testing and diagnosing my baby.  I was glad to have my gloves because I had to sign papers.  Also was glad to have my homemade mask because everyone who came out to the car wore them.  Without a mask, I would have felt bad by putting the techs and vet at risk.

I made a few masks for my 83-year-old mother and mailed them, along with some gloves, last week.  She's fighting using masks and gloves tooth and nail.  She's still making too many unnecessary trips out but doesn't see it because she's always comparing herself to my brother who is out constantly.  I'm at my wits end getting them to understand that at least for now, things really are different.  Denial is a bad thing.  We all need to adapt quickly to our new *temporary* reality before we find ourselves in a bad situation we can't get out of.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 15, 2020)

We've been waiting 2 weeks for Amazon for masks....We also finally got toilet paper...Guess where it came from...China...
We are not going out much...But my husband had to go to Doctor...I cut up a bed pillow sheet....So we went to the Doctor with our pillow sheet (Mask)….I cut  it enough to fix it on our face....I don't know when the masks will come...
I was actually happy to see some people make their own masks...Some were pretty some were scarves....
You gotta do what you have to do....Be Well, everyone....I'm a believer in Hope and Prayers....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2020)

Our governor announced today that he is signing an executive order requiring all people to have/wear a mask when out in public for situations where it is not always possible to maintain a social distance of six feet.

I'm fine with it but reporters are already grumbling about it not being sanitary/safe to constantly raise and lower a mask.

I need to start looking around for cooler summer mask options.







The governor is also starting to talk in terms of eighteen months for continued social distancing as businesses prepare to reopen.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Our governor announced today that he is signing an executive order requiring all people to have/wear a mask when out in public for situations where it is not always possible to maintain a social distance of six feet.
> 
> I'm fine with it but reporters are already grumbling about it not being sanitary/safe to constantly raise and lower a mask.
> 
> ...


Gov Cuomo announced the same thing about wearing masks in public.
When I was at Target this morning,I noticed a few customers were not wearing masks


----------

